# Can't install lsof on 8.2



## congo (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello world,

I want to install sysutils/lsof on my system. So when I go for *make* on my test machine, which is Asus EEE b206, it fails fatally, without a very clear indication of what to do.


```
#  make install
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for lsof-4.86A,6
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for lsof_4.86A.freebsd.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for lsof-4.86A,6
===>  Configuring for lsof-4.86A,6
Creating ./lockf_owner.h from /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_lockf.c
FATAL ERROR: can't read /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_lockf.c
FATAL ERROR: ./lockf_owner.h creation failed (see 00FAQ)
===>  Script "Configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ler@lerctr.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/sysutils/lsof/work/lsof_4.86A.freebsd/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/lsof.
```


```
# ls -l "/usr/ports/sysutils/lsof/work/lsof_4.86A.freebsd/config.log"
ls: /usr/ports/sysutils/lsof/work/lsof_4.86A.freebsd/config.log: No such file or directory
```



Can anyone help?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2011)

> ```
> FATAL ERROR: can't read [B]/usr/src/[/B]sys/kern/kern_lockf.c
> ```



You need to have the kernel source available.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 29, 2011)

Or just use fstat(1).


----------

